

Ana - alooshnqrsh
https://www.facebook.com/4as.slaLLLspqqzaqs.d.w.e.we.ewdsali.alhusseini.315
xxas
======
MrBra
what is this? :)

~~~
Millennium
I'm assuming the language is Arabic, since the journal says it's from Jordan.
But since I can't read Arabic, that's about all I can tell.

~~~
MrBra
Why you posted it?

